# UPnP AV Client



## DannyP (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem UPnP / DLNA AV Client. Dieser sollte per HDMI an den Fernseher angeschlossen werden können und Full HD unterstützen. Zusätzlich sollte er noch eine Schnittstelle zur Stereoanlage haben.
Eingesetzt werden soll er dazu, um auf meine MP3 Sammlung (und dazugehörige Playlisten) und Filmesammlung (überwiegend AVI Format), die per UPnP Server im Netzwerk angeboten wird. Wlan-fähigkeit ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich, da eine Netzwerkdose eh vorhanden ist. 
Hat jemand Empfehlungen für ein gutes Gerät? Bisher bin ich auf das Netgear EVA8000 gestoßen, was sehr vielversprechend klingt. Dort fehlt mir allerdings ein DVD oder Blue Ray Laufwerk (wäre schon, wenn der Client auch das noch direkt dabei hätte). Es wird sicherlich nicht funktionieren, wenn ich an einen Client ohne integriertes Laufwerk einfach ein externes per USB anschließe, oder?
Vielen Dank für eure Empfehlungen!
Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## chmee (1. Februar 2010)

grundsätzlich Popcornhour oder gleich auf XBMC-Basis auf einem Asrock ion330-BD (ohne/mit Bluray-Laufwerk). Laß das Netgear-Teil weg, das ist Schunder, wirklich, die Welt kann mit XBMC so schön im Wohnzimmer sein.

mfg chmee


----------

